# Baby being plucked



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Winky and Rocky are first time parents. They layed 7 eggs in 2 batches and only one was fertile and we got the little peep that we have now from them. he is only 29 days old. I noticed today when i took him out for his daily pictures and weight check that his front chest and all around his neck is bald and it wasn't like that yesterday. I looked in the nest box and there are alot of little grey feathers in the box. I think that Winky is doing it since when i went in the box, Rocky was on sitting on top of his like guarding him in the corner. It looks like black spots where the feathers were and im assuming thats dried blood. I am posting pictures. We have another batch with Stinky and Snowy going right now and there youngest is 4 days older. Would it be ok if we put this little peep in with theres? They have never picked at there kids and this baby has been socialized with those babies. Please help! 

we are not putting him back in with his parents for his own well being


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Like put that baby in their nest box? I dont know if thats a good idea, I dont know if they would accept it and feed it at that age?

There are alot of threads on babies being plucked if you use the search box. Until more experienced members come on here are a couple, 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27024&highlight=plucking
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=25901&highlight=plucking+babies

What I read Srtiels recommends in this situation from these threads is to either leave the baby with its parents if the plucking is not extreme or pull for handfeeding. Im not sure if putting the baby in with the other pair is a good idea or not so Ill leave that one to a more experienced member.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've only ever fostered a baby when they're really young, never older like this. You can put the baby with the others with you watching but they may reject it. If you think one parent is the culprit, you can pull the culprit and let the 2nd parent continue to feed the baby, they can do that just fine.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Put him back in yesterday with parents and all was well. Took him out this morning to hold and noticed his wings are now being plucked. pulling him for good. going to hand feed him and just did so successfully with a crop needle. Tookie and Kiwi have taken a liking to the baby. Kiwi will go where ever baby goes. Baby to another small flight and Kiwi was right behind.

Here is a picture of the 3:


----------

